# touch up paint color for sarroni red



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

anyone know what a good paint color is to touch up an old colnago mexico with the red/burgundy sarroni color?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't...but please post a pic of the bike.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I would take the bike to your local Pro paint shop they can analyze/scan the color and get you a matching color or very close to the original


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have an answer for this?


----------

